# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > آموزش: سورس کامل برنامه حسابداری فروشگاهی

## Mask

با سلام به دوستان
امروز وقت کردم و یه نمونه برنامه حسابداری فروشگاهی براتون گذاشتم.
از برنامه های قبلی یه مقدار پیشرفته تر شدم و بانک اطلاعاتیم رو اکسس گذاشتم و با ADO کار کردم.
در برنامه از کامپوننت suipack استفاده شده که اگه دوستان این کامپوننت رو نداشتند می تونند اعلام کنند تا براشون بزارم.
در ضمن از کامپوننت تاریخ هم استفاده شده که می تونند از لینک زیر دریافت کنند. :تشویق: 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=120876&page=4
هدف بنده از قرار دادن چنین برنامه هایی کمک و ارتقا سطح برنامه نویسی ado و کار با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس و همچنین ارتقا سطح کیفی برنامه های حسابداری می باشد. :لبخند گشاده!: 
می تونید از این برنامه برای برنامه های خودتون ایده بگیرید. :قلب: 

برنامه دارای 3 فایل هست.
اولی بانک اطلاعاتی
دوم skin های استفاده شده.
سوم سورس برنامه.
در ضمن برنامه رو در یه درایو که بهتره d باشه بریزید و آنجا اکستراکت کنید.
نام کاربر و روز عبور 1 یک می باشد.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه.

----------


## pezhvakco

درود :
شما که زحمت کشیدی ، این کامپونت suipack رو هم آپلود می کردی .
تشکر ...

----------


## Ishtar_4552

> واقعا که اینجا ایرانه....
> نزدیک به 970-8- نفر دان کردن نه خبری از تشکر نه انتقاد و نه هیچ...
> این موارد آدم رو سرد می کنه.
> فقط 2 نفر از دوستان تقاضای کامپوننت داشتند.
> یعنی بقیه 80 نفر هیچ نظر یا انتقاد یا تشکری نداشتند.
> من که کلا سرد شدم.
> بار آخرم بود که ...


سلام دوست عزيز مرسي عالي بود من اين تاپيك رو الان ديدم مدت ها بود كه دنبال يه چنين چيزي ميگشتم ممنون 
موفق باشيد

----------


## elena

سلام.منم ازت تشكر ميكنم .ولي خواهشا سرد نشو شايد دوستان فراموش كردن تشكر كنند

----------


## elena

پس چرا كامپوننت suipack رو نميزارين

----------


## nilidelphi

سلام دوست عزیز منم به نوبه ی خودم ازت تشکر می کنم.
من چندی قبل یه سورس گذاشتم ولی مثل شما با چنین استقبال سردی روبرو شدم.
ناراحت نباش شما ثوابت کردی .
خدا ازت راضی باشه بنده کیلو چند....!!!!!

موفق و سربلند باشی.

----------


## alidehban

> پس چرا كامپوننت suipack رو نميزارين



کامپوننت suipack  ناقابل...!(ببخشید اینجا گذاشتم صرفا جهت پاسخ به دوستمون)

http://www.lon.ir/up/uploads/1267349411.rar

----------


## aliowaysee

:تشویق: 


> با سلام به دوستان
> امروز وقت کردم و یه نمونه برنامه حسابداری فروشگاهی براتون گذاشتم.
> از برنامه های قبلی یه مقدار پیشرفته تر شدم و بانک اطلاعاتیم رو اکسس گذاشتم و با ADO کار کردم.
> در برنامه از کامپوننت suipack استفاده شده که اگه دوستان این کامپوننت رو نداشتند می تونند اعلام کنند تا براشون بزارم.
> در ضمن از کامپوننت تاریخ هم استفاده شده که می تونند از لینک زیر دریافت کنند.
> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=120876&page=4
> هدف بنده از قرار دادن چنین برنامه هایی کمک و ارتقا سطح برنامه نویسی ado و کار با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس و همچنین ارتقا سطح کیفی برنامه های حسابداری می باشد.
> می تونید از این برنامه برای برنامه های خودتون ایده بگیرید.
> 
> ...


با تشکر از ارائه سورس برنامه .لطفا کامپوننت مربوره را هم بدهید متشکرم . :تشویق:

----------


## aliowaysee

کامپوننت را هم دریافت کردم خیلی خوب بود امیدوارم همواره موفق باشی :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mossaferin

خوب بود ، 
ولی خیلی جای کار داره

----------


## hasti-jan

سلام 
خیلی ممنون امیدوارم بازم از این کارها بکنی

----------


## جواد فلاح

ببخشیدا 
اول خیلی ممنون که برنامه رو گذاشی
انتقاد: از SQL استفاده کن به خاطر امنیت بیشتر
درضمن زکات علم آموختن است قرار نیست تا ازت استقبال کمی شد سرد بشین.
موفق باشین

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> کامپوننت suipack  ناقابل...!(ببخشید اینجا گذاشتم صرفا جهت پاسخ به دوستمون)
> 
> http://www.lon.ir/up/uploads/1267349411.rar


دوست عزیز فکر می کنم لینک مشکل داشته باشه لطفا بررسی نمایید

با تشکر

----------


## Mask

دانلود suipack
http://hotfile.com/dl/106792261/7f7c776/So.rar.html

----------


## rezaphs

ممنون عزیزم

----------


## ahmadbh

> دانلود suipack
> http://hotfile.com/dl/106792261/7f7c776/So.rar.html


gلینک حذف شده

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اون کامپوننت فقط برای اسکین به کار میره و برای مشاهده برنامه میتونی اون رو نادیده بگیری و خطوط کد مربوطه رو به صورت توضیح دربیاری یا حذف کنی.

----------


## Mask

> اون کامپوننت فقط برای اسکین به کار میره و برای مشاهده برنامه میتونی اون رو نادیده بگیری و خطوط کد مربوطه رو به صورت توضیح دربیاری یا حذف کنی.


این کامپوننت رو میتونید از 2 لینک زیر بگیرید.
لینک 1
لینک2

----------


## parsmarlik

سلام و خسته نباشید
من برنامه نویس نیستم ولی خیلی برام جالبه که برنامه ای بنویسم
سه فایل شما رو دانلود کردم و همرو باز کردم ولی فایل اجرایی یا با پسوند vb نمیبینم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
تشکر
parsmarlik@gmile.com

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> همرو باز کردم ولی فایل اجرایی یا با پسوند vb نمیبینم


عزيز جان اين جا بخش دلفيه نه وي بي

----------


## rahimkh

سلام دوست عزیز منم به نوبه ی خودم ازت تشکر می کنم.

----------


## mahdi.sagga

از نظر من هر برنامه نویسی سبک و روش خاص خودش رو تو نوشتن کدهاش داره.من کدهاتونو داشتم بررسی میکردم و تو بعضی جاها  از سبک و روش شما تو نوشتن کد ها لذت بردم .موفق باشین :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

